# High disk usage on new PC



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I've recently bought a new Lenovo Laptop, and it arrived today.

Something I'm not very fond of is extreme spikes in disk usage, and would like to see if I can solve this without sending it back for repair

I captured screenshots of what I might find useful, if you need more just tell 

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=DCE469A6AD52A211!31865&authkey=!ADmVs4GcCC38Fwk&v=3&ithint=photo%2cpng

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=DCE469A6AD52A211!31867&authkey=!AMWpyWIOOeoBIv8&v=3&ithint=photo%2cpng

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=DCE469A6AD52A211!31868&authkey=!AC_8Pbp4itVukfA&v=3&ithint=photo%2cpng


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

When a new Windows 8 system is first booted the OS will spend a lot of time downloading updates, syncs with other devices and OneDrive, updating tile apps and performing things like scheduled anti-virus definition downloads and scans, plus disk defragmentation/optimization. All this should calm down after a time.


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, I will give it some time... Though I don't remember my earlier Laptops taking 5 minutes to boot and a minute to read a webpage...


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

There were other problems including Windows Update couldn't update and Fingerprint/Pincode couldn't be set up so I reset the computer and now everything works!


----------

